# Critical Care RN seeks Sonora work



## Enfermero PHX (Nov 14, 2011)

For relationship reasons, I am interested in working as an RN in Hermosillo or Guaymas, Sonora. Currently an experienced ICU RN. Anyone know how to get started? Hablo mas que un poco español, pero todavia no me considero bilingue. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nursing*



Enfermero PHX said:


> For relationship reasons, I am interested in working as an RN in Hermosillo or Guaymas, Sonora. Currently an experienced ICU RN. Anyone know how to get started? Hablo mas que un poco español, pero todavia no me considero bilingue. Thanks for any advice.



I would guess if you could go to Guadalajara, Mexico City, Monterrey, or even San Luis Potosi you might be able to get a job in a private "Americanized" hospital.
Nurses RNs make very little compared to what you do. They are really under-payed even compared to the police or fire dept. employees in Mexico, in general.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nurse*



Enfermero PHX said:


> For relationship reasons, I am interested in working as an RN in Hermosillo or Guaymas, Sonora. Currently an experienced ICU RN. Anyone know how to get started? Hablo mas que un poco español, pero todavia no me considero bilingue. Thanks for any advice.


The Mexican socialized heath system is complex in itself and different states have other laws that complicate it even more. Unions for all Govt. employees, seniority rules, limited liability, strict licensing and different degrees of sophistication and funding in some regions make this part of the Mexican Govt. all over the place. The states and their financial contributions to the Feds. [rich in resources or manufacturing centers etc.] make some areas lacking considerably and other areas excelling in better health care.


----------



## MissMiami (Jun 26, 2011)

Enfermero PHX said:


> For relationship reasons, I am interested in working as an RN in Hermosillo or Guaymas, Sonora. Currently an experienced ICU RN. Anyone know how to get started? Hablo mas que un poco español, pero todavia no me considero bilingue. Thanks for any advice.


I also am looking into this potential for employment in Mexico, as an R.N. Suggestion: Check with your State Board to see if there is Compact licensure available for your state, since you are on the Frontera. I have been "warned" by other Nursing Professionals that there is a scam "out there" recruiting American licensed R.N.'s to work in Mexico & Central America. Not sure of any details. Please share any info you might discover. I work with an R.N. from Costa Rica, says they average $15 USD DAILY wages. Good Luck.


----------

